# Snow in Yorkshire



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

Hallo all you in Tykes club!

I see in my news that Yorkshire has got 22 cm of snow and all country came to a standstill. 

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Another reason why I am happy that I live in Cyprus
Thank heavens my mum is in a nice secure assisted living place on the first floor so if all that snow melting causes floods she won't be swept away


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

you think that's bad, have you seen the reports of the snow in Cumbria, where she who must be obeyed used to live? THAT'S why she moved to Cyprus!!!

P- isn't it nice to chat about something other then the crisis for a change?


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I have just finished work in a place called Blacko, it's near Barrowford which is just past the back of beyond!!!!! The snow drifts were quite spectacular, if a little scary to drive through after a 12 hr shift. Roll on Cyprus. ... sod the crisis, at least we will be warm. 
ps..... our house sold yesterday. ..yippee


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

MartynKSA said:


> you think that's bad, have you seen the reports of the snow in Cumbria, where she who must be obeyed used to live? THAT'S why she moved to Cyprus!!!
> 
> P- isn't it nice to chat about something other then the crisis for a change?


Thats why Istarted the thread:ranger:


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Weather seems to be changing by the day here in Leicestershire. Our village is snowed in today with nearby East Midlands Airport closed, so can't even catch a flight to Cyprus!


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Real Snow*

Sorry managed to mess up the link to give you an insight into local snow scene.
One more go!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480059_560505767316227_551010060_n.jpg


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Thats why Istarted the thread:ranger:


Nice one, Anders!!!


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

bwfcwood said:


> I have just finished work in a place called Blacko, it's near Barrowford which is just past the back of beyond!!!!! The snow drifts were quite spectacular, if a little scary to drive through after a 12 hr shift. Roll on Cyprus. ... sod the crisis, at least we will be warm.
> ps..... our house sold yesterday. ..yippee


Congrats!

Know Blacko- defo "past the back of beyond"!!


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep thick snow but every thing kept going here no panic plenty on super market shelves,allmain rds clear around us,but still can't wait to get to the sun.


----------



## dave22 (Mar 18, 2013)

used to live in the Leicester area..........But now live here in beautifull cyprus they cant Tax the Sun


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

dave22 said:


> used to live in the Leicester area..........But now live here in beautifull cyprus they cant Tax the Sun


Yes they can, if you make electricity out of it:clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Sorry managed to mess up the link to give you an insight into local snow scene.
> One more go!
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480059_560505767316227_551010060_n.jpg


I used to be a dog walker before I moved here and had some scary moments looking for dogs who had disappeared in the drifts, remember one winter when I felt as if my wellies would never come off I had worn them for so many days.

My April visitor has already stared packing for his holiday here: lane:


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Couldn't get the car out to get to work on Saturday, not least due to some idiot abandoning his car in front of our drive, but managed to get to work on Sunday. Needless to say, we had a busy day as a lot of solar panel installations had to be cancelled!! It's thawing a little now, and at least the estate road is no longer a sheet of ice.

GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Couldn't get the car out to get to work on Saturday, not least due to some idiot abandoning his car in front of our drive, but managed to get to work on Sunday. Needless to say, we had a busy day as a lot of solar panel installations had to be cancelled!! It's thawing a little now, and at least the estate road is no longer a sheet of ice.
> 
> GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!


your way always seems to get it worse,at least on our street nearly every one clears their path and causy gate to gate,but then most all oldy's on our st young en's dunt bother.(off topic,got house valued catch up soon):focus:


----------

